# Pls suggest good 2.1 speakers!



## warrior047 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Friends,
Would like to buy good 2.1 speakers. Budget is 3k. I am currently using Altec lansing VS2621 grabbed at 2k. Now would need another set for my PC.

My Mobo is Intel DH67BL with core i5 2500.
I shall use these for music predominently and movies & games as well.

Please suggest one? 

My bro bought VS4621 some time back but he is regretting his decision as he says its sound sucks in terrace when exposed to atmosphere?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 15, 2011)

ALTEC LANSING VS2621 28 Watts
RMS 2.1 Speaker System
Rs.1,750
Creative Inspire 5.1 T6100
Speakers
Rs.3400
Creative Inspire 5.1 M5300
Speakers
Rs.3,100
Creative Inspire 2.1 T3100
Speakers
Rs.2,250
Creative Inspire 4.1 M4500
Speakers
Rs.2,200
Creative SBS 2.1 A100 Speakers
Rs.1,050
Creative SBS 2.1 A200 Speakers
Rs.1,250
Altec Lansing BXR 1321 2.1
Rs.1700


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

warrior047,
u can opt for Altec Lansing as they r good in design & Quality
other good speakers are from Creative as given by Lord


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 15, 2011)

Demon Lord said:


> ALTEC LANSING VS2621 28 Watts
> RMS 2.1 Speaker System
> Rs.1,750
> Creative Inspire 5.1 T6100
> ...




Thanks but I would need one single one which is exceptional within the budget. Pls let me know which is good. I already have VS2621 so would like to check others. Any other ones apart from creative which is exceptionally value for money?

How about F&D? I seen that the PC magazines have given splendid reviews? True?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

Edifier C2 Plus @ 3.5K


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I have got creative inspire 5.1 T6100,and are working fine,good crisp sound,bass and no probs whatsoever. 
Who knows I might be lucky!


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 15, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Edifier C2 Plus @ 3.5K



Where can I buy it pls? am in hyd


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 16, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Where can I buy it pls? am in hyd



It will difficult for you to find c2 at correct price in hyd. You have buy online but price is not good around 4K. if you were in Mumbai you could get it for 3K.
edifier c2 | eBay


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to buy a set of 2.1 Speakers .. but not sure which one to buy. 
ALTEC LANSING VS2621 / Creative Inspire 2.1 T3100 / Creative SBS 2.1 A200 Speakers /Altec Lansing BXR 1321  

Any quick suggestions ? will be buying it today or tomorrow


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2011)

Science Geek said:


> Logitech Z-2300
> 
> Altec Lansing MX5021 THX
> 
> These two are really good !


Thanks for suggesting.. but they are way too off my budget!. 

You should have guessed my budget when I mentioned "ALTEC LANSING VS2621 / Creative Inspire 2.1 T3100 / Creative SBS 2.1 A200 Speakers /Altec Lansing BXR 1321"

Anyway my budget is < Rs.2,000.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 16, 2011)

Get altec vs2621.
If u can spend a lil more Creative T3100 is a good deal


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2011)

How is the logitech offerings? 
X-210, Z103,Z313 . those are well within my budget!

I will be going to the speakers in another hour.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

Charan said:


> ALTEC LANSING VS2621 / Creative Inspire 2.1 T3100 / Creative SBS 2.1 A200 Speakers /Altec Lansing BXR 1321



T3100 is the best in this list..

@OP, under 3K try to find VS4121... If u cant find any dont ever go for VS4621...


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 17, 2011)

Get T3100 or Z313,
However am more inclined towards T3100,
See both the speakers side by side in the shop.see thier specs,warranty decide.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

^^As far SQ goes T3100 > Z313


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> T3100 is the best in this list..
> 
> @OP, under 3K try to find VS4121... If u cant find any dont ever go for VS4621...



Yeah I have read in many forums where ppl are exchanging the new VS4621 for the older VS4121. The older ones are much better.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2011)

OK guys Bought Logitech Z313 for Rs 1,699/- net from Chroma. Searched a couple of places for Creative T3100 but couldn't find it. 
1. Found only Altech 2621 was Rs. 1900, he had only a single piece and the box was damaged so didn't buy. 
2. Went to Chroma near by my place. The sales guy tried to sell me VS4621 , but as the OP shared his views about the speakers I didn't go for that. 
next he tried to sell me a Intex speaker , but I said nope! 
Later I got Z313 as T3100 was not available and Z313 has volume remote  . 

Anyway cannot test it right now as everyone is sleeping  

Thanks for the suggestions guys 

@OP : sorry if I had hijacked this thread .. I didn't want to start a new thread as this thread was already dealing with 2.1 Speaker query


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

^Congrats buddy.

Since everyone is sleeping this is the best time to test them


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 18, 2011)

Charan said:


> OK guys Bought Logitech Z313 for Rs 1,699/- net from Chroma. Searched a couple of places for Creative T3100 but couldn't find it.
> 1. Found only Altech 2621 was Rs. 1900, he had only a single piece and the box was damaged so didn't buy.
> 2. Went to Chroma near by my place. The sales guy tried to sell me VS4621 , but as the OP shared his views about the speakers I didn't go for that.
> next he tried to sell me a Intex speaker , but I said nope!
> ...



Congrats buddy!


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 19, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> It will difficult for you to find c2 at correct price in hyd. You have buy online but price is not good around 4K. if you were in Mumbai you could get it for 3K.
> edifier c2 | eBay



Hi,
Is C2 different from C2 Plus? I don't see C2 plus anywhere!
My friend wants to sell VS4621 to me at half rate as he ain't satisfied with its performance in open air. But am still thinking abt T3100...where can i get older 4121 speakers?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> My friend wants to sell VS4621 to me at half rate as he ain't satisfied with its performance in open air. But am still thinking abt T3100...where can i get older 4121 speakers?



VS4621 for how much?
VS4621 > T3100
VS4121 might not be avail. anymore


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes yes....4621 is advanced. But wonder why people r giving negative reviews!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Yes yes....4621 is advanced. But wonder why people r giving negative reviews!



I myself wont recommend VS4621 @ 3.2k... Not worth it..
At wat price u are offered for VS4621?


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> I myself wont recommend VS4621 @ 3.2k... Not worth it..
> At wat price u are offered for VS4621?



Its 4 mnths old....he said 1.9k-2k


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Its 4 mnths old....he said 1.9k-2k



Check it thoroughly for distortion.. If u feel there is no flaws in SQ get it..


----------



## gurujee (Mar 19, 2012)

where to get Edifier C2 online ? cant find any ? on ebay it is 4.8k.


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 25, 2012)

@gurujee Edifier C2 is available in naaptol. i ordered it myself. its been 10 days. but the speakers aren't shipped yet.


----------



## gurujee (Mar 26, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> @gurujee Edifier C2 is available in naaptol. i ordered it myself. its been 10 days. but the speakers aren't shipped yet.


oh.. its also available at snapdeal.com

seems its not in stock anymore. how did u pay ? pls share when it reached to u.


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 2, 2012)

> oh.. its also available at snapdeal.com
> 
> seems its not in stock anymore. how did u pay ? pls share when it reached to u.



i payed through net-banking. they are refunding money. as the c2 is out of stock.


----------



## meterate (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there any other options available equivalent to C2.

And c2 plus is a nickname for HCS 2330 model since both the speaker sets looks similar. However HCS2330 model has better features than C2


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 5, 2012)

i am also looking for options..


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 5, 2012)

Take a look at creative T3100..


----------



## mang (Apr 6, 2012)

Let me share my own views and idea, this is only mine personal though, i have Frontech 2.2 ch set, not satisfied with this one, bought Altec Lansing VS2621 set which has very good or excellent reviews on the net. I made comparision between the two and my observations are:
VS 2621 it is a good brand and have good audio quality however it is not that much the satellite speakers are too small to produce good natural sound i don't find it much better than Frontech 2.2. The latter with bigger satellite speakers sound much natural and sweeter to the ears, though some may still said that VS2621 is the much better choice on due to its brands. Audio coming out from 2621 is not that natural though the Sub-Woofer is much powerful than the frontech one. In my opinion the Altec only give good boom boom sound, but the frontech give nice natural sound. Have tested with both music & movies. The over all volume for Altec is slightly louder.

I my opinion when buying speaker the size of Satellite speakers also matters, it should be of bigger size than small to get naturalistic sound. Hope, cheap generic brands like Intex were more vfm in the budget category though they are not perfect, they give much better audio in the sub 2500 categories.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2012)

mang said:


> i have Frontech 2.2 ch set, not satisfied with this one, bought Altec Lansing VS2621 set which has very good or excellent reviews on the net.


First of all, does that frontech unit has 2 satellites & 2 subwoofers??
If not, its a 2.0 unit. 

Older generic speakers were good.. I'm talking about those which existed in late 90s..
I had a mercury 2.1(don't remember the model) in 1997 which sounded very pleasant and can max out vol.+bass+treble w/o any distortion & w/o hurting the ears with harshness..
Today i see a very few speakers that can max out w/o distortion or hurting your ears...



> though some may still said that VS2621 is the much better choice on due to its brands.


Choosing a speaker based on the brand is not at all advised & VS2621 is not recommended for the brand, but for the price/performance...



> In my opinion the Altec only give good boom boom sound, but the frontech give nice natural sound. Have tested with both music & movies. The over all volume for Altec is slightly louder.


Again, a speaker should not be judged by its manufacturer.. 
I myself use a VS4121 which i'll recommend(if available) over any 2.1s upto 4K.
Having said that, VS4621 is a bad unit for 3K. Both these speakers are from the same manufacturers, also it is said that 4621 is the successor of 4121.. 



> I my opinion when buying speaker the size of Satellite speakers also matters, it should be of bigger size than small to get naturalistic sound.


True, not only size but material used, build quality, volume inside the satellites, design, etc. also matters..



> Hope, cheap generic brands like Intex were more vfm in the budget category though they are not perfect, they give much better audio in the sub 2500 categories.


They are absolute cr@p when it comes to sound *quality*..


----------

